# Ureterolysis with release of sling



## Valerie813 (Mar 8, 2010)

My doc did a ureterolysis along with release of a suburethral sling.  What code (s) shall I use?  I am wondering if the release of the sling would be included with the lysis.  Anyone have suggestions for me?  Much appreciated!


----------



## PRINCESSMHH (Mar 10, 2010)

*Ureterolyisis with release of sling*

look at cpt code 57287 for removal or revision of sling for stress incontinence

Urethrolysis-
53500  Urethrolysis, transvaginal, seconary, open, including cystourethroscopy, (eg, postsurgical obstruction, scarring)
(EXCLUDES  Retropubic approach (53899)



Maybe this will help a little....


----------



## Valerie813 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thank you for responding!.... those are the two codes I have- wondered if I should bill them both?  I just did not know if I should be using one code which would include both services....


----------



## PRINCESSMHH (Mar 10, 2010)

I would report both codes if the report states that urethrolysis was done. The revision of sling (repair of sling for urinary incontinence). is separate from the uterthrolysis. Urethrolysis is removing bands or lysis of adhesions or scarring from previous surgery. This code will also include the cystourethroscope. 

Hope this helps a little more. If not let me know. I am not in front of my codebook right now. So I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Valerie813 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Thanks!*

I reported both codes...thank you!


----------

